# Tailstock camlock....should have done it sooner.



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 27, 2020)

Hallo members. 

There is a lot of things about this site that I like and one of them is opportunities. What I mean about that is this sit provides opportunities to help yourself by seeing and looking at projects of other members. So thank you H-M for being greate. No I will stop blabbing and get to the project I did.

My big lathes tailstock still had to be fastened by not one but two clamp down nuts and that was getting very old and time waisting. So I made a camlock for it. At first I did not think it was possible because of the design of the tailstock, but as I started looking for possibilities, I found one that could work for me. I had my own design but looking back it was too complicated. 

I got the design on google and help from the members on H-M with the camlock offset. So thanks boys.

Here is a few pics of the parts. I did not post them in order,but you will get the idea. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The old method of clamping 



The main parts


Everything assembled 
	

		
			
		

		
	












I made an aluminium block to get a straight angle and fitted a bush in that for the cam to ride in.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks for viewing. 

Michael.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 27, 2020)

Super


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 27, 2020)

Wow!  Thanks for posting.. I am TOTALLY DOING THIS.  

Bernie


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 27, 2020)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Wow!  Thanks for posting.. I am TOTALLY DOING THIS.
> 
> Bernie


Thanks. You won't regret it. I am almost off to bed,but if you need some info or help,just ask.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 28, 2020)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Wow!  Thanks for posting.. I am TOTALLY DOING THIS.
> 
> Bernie


Please take pics and post your progress. I would like to see the outcome.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 28, 2020)

wow, that's some impressively accurate work to get everything lined up just so! Did you figure out the "clocking" of the cammed shaft before you drilled the hole for the handle? Or was that figured out ahead of time?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks. I assembled the parts and moved the cam to the 3 o' clock position and lightly clamp a vice grip to the shaft and started moving the vice grip to the 12 o' clock position until it started tightening the tailstock. I then made a mark on the shaft and handle bushing, leave room for more tightening. I then removed the shaft and drilled the hole and inserted the pin. I then reassembled the parts and lifted the handle towards the 12 o' clock position again and setting the clamping bolt at the bottom little by little until I was satisfied with the clamp down of the tailstock.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 28, 2020)

gotya, makes sense!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jan 2, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Please take pics and post your progress. I would like to see the outcome.


I'm a little behind, but now I have two machines to do this on, my SB 10L, and now a Leblond Squarehead, so I better get to it!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 3, 2022)

itsme_Bernie said:


> I'm a little behind, but now I have two machines to do this on, my SB 10L, and now a Leblond Squarehead, so I better get to it!


Now you have twice as much fun to have. Don't forget to post your progress and PICS.


----------

